# Fractal Design Kelvin S24



## crazyeyesreaper (Dec 14, 2014)

Fractal Design is breaking into the all-in-one liquid cooler market with the Kelvin S24. Featuring anti-kink coils for the tubing along with G 1/4" fitting support, this fully expandable pre-filled water cooler is shaking things up.

*Show full review*


----------



## Rowsol (Jan 7, 2015)

"High price" under cons.  "Affordable" in the summary.


----------



## Icewind31 (Jan 7, 2015)

Rowsol said:


> "High price" under cons.  "Affordable" in the summary.


 
It states the Swiftech H240-X on the top of the pros/cons list as well.

But I think it's "affordable" in terms of AIO, but "high" compared to air coolers in the end of the 2nd paragraph.


----------



## Brusfantomet (Jan 7, 2015)

"The Swiftech H240-X has an MSRP of 119.99." was this not a test of Fractal Design Kelvin S24?

Also, giving the temps bu not the noise (dB) or a rpm reading makes the temp page useless, as the performance of a cooling solution usually have a lot to do with how much noise it generates.

I get that taking a db mesurment with a full system migth not be doable, but just getting a RPM reading would let user extrapolate the noise since we have a db/rpm comaprison on the next page.

As an example, a solution that runs the fans on full tilt the hole time, but lets you adjust the RPM with software will have a good chance of getting a good result in the temp test, and if fitted with fans that go very low in rpm on low voltages/ low % PWM will give a good looking result in the nose/ fan speed test.

So PLEASE give the RPM that the cooling solution is operating under at the temp pages, otherwise the test are useless in my mind.


----------



## Assimilator (Jan 7, 2015)

The tubing thing is an embarrassment - either you have the Fractal logo facing the right way and block a memory slot, or you have that memory slot available but the logo at a funny angle. This really seems like something that should've been caught and fixed in the prototyping stage. Leaving out screws for push/pull is also a no-no in my book - adding such would probably increase the price by a dollar, if that, and users would definitely appreciate the thought.

Price is also an issue; the H105 outperforms this cooler for the same amount of money.


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Jan 7, 2015)

Rowsol said:


> "High price" under cons.  "Affordable" in the summary.





Icewind31 said:


> It states the Swiftech H240-X on the top of the pros/cons list as well.
> 
> But I think it's "affordable" in terms of AIO, but "high" compared to air coolers in the end of the 2nd paragraph.



Thanks fixed the error on the conclusion.

Aslo Correct it a $100+ cooler that is expensive. However for a fully upgradeable G1/4 fitting unit its affordable. The Swiftech units require adapters to be fully G1/4 due to the design. So the Fractal is more affordable while being off the shelf compatible with standard fittings.



Brusfantomet said:


> "The Swiftech H240-X has an MSRP of 119.99." was this not a test of Fractal Design Kelvin S24?
> 
> Also, giving the temps bu not the noise (dB) or a rpm reading makes the temp page useless, as the performance of a cooling solution usually have a lot to do with how much noise it generates.
> 
> ...



If you read the Test Page it tells you all coolers are tested at 100% fan speed settings aka the cooling in the charts is the maximum cooling potential.

Quoted from the Test System and Temperature Results page:

*Testing Procedure*
All testing is done at a room temperature of 23°C (73°F) with a 1°C margin of error. The coolers are tested with Turbo, EIST, and C1E enabled, which will allow the CPU to clock down to a low 1.6 GHz while idle, or clock up to proper speeds under stock and overclocked conditions. The retail Intel Core i7-4770K I use for testing at stock is set to load-optimized defaults with the CPU's voltage at a static 1.15 V. Overclocked, the processor is running at 4.2 GHz on the CPU and 3.9 GHz on cache, with respective voltages set to 1.20 V and 1.15 V. *During all these tests, fans are set to run at 100% in the BIOS, with temperatures being recorded by AIDA64.*

The idle test will consist of the CPU sitting idle at the desktop for 15 minutes. This will allow for a stable temperature reading that will be recorded at the end of those 15 minutes.

Wprime's and AIDA64's CPU test represent typical multi-threaded loads. Both offer consistent results, with one being a benchmarking application and the other a stability test. Both are run for 15 minutes before the peak reading during the test is recorded and taken as the result. This test lets enthusiasts know what temperatures they can expect to see with games and applications. Wprime is set to eight threads while AIDA64 is configured to stress the CPU, FPU, cache, and system memory.


----------



## natr0n (Jan 8, 2015)

I noticed copper screws on the heatsink base. I haven't seen that before.


----------



## Daisho (Jan 8, 2015)

Hex head screws should be a positive IMO.  It would be nice to see Hex and Torx head screws become more common place.  Philips head screws are too easy to strip.


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Jan 8, 2015)

If your stripping rad screws you are seriously doing something wrong.  Now cheap screws used on case fans to secure them to the chassis I will admit they do strip. If you strip a rad screw however you most likely also punctured the radiator.


----------



## thekaidis (Jan 11, 2015)

Any comment on expandability?


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Jan 11, 2015)

thekaidis said:


> Any comment on expandability?



What are you looking for comment wise? Its expandable it uses G1/4 fittings so its pretty much compatible with 90% of the fittings and options on the market. How much stuff you can add to the loop before the pump becomes a limiting factor however is something I cannot currently answer.


----------



## thekaidis (Jan 11, 2015)

crazyeyesreaper said:


> What are you looking for comment wise? Its expandable it uses G1/4 fittings so its pretty much compatible with 90% of the fittings and options on the market. How much stuff you can add to the loop before the pump becomes a limiting factor however is something I cannot currently answer.


Yeah I was kind of hoping you'd pull it apart. By the promotional materials it kind of looks like the pump is a DC-LT, but I would've liked to see the actual unit and not just a rendering.


----------



## Scrizz (Jan 11, 2015)

Daisho said:


> Hex head screws should be a positive IMO.  It would be nice to see Hex and Torx head screws become more common place.  Philips head screws are too easy to strip.


THIS.....


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Jan 12, 2015)

So if Hex heads are so awesome who here is screwing the fans to a radiator so tight its stripping screws? Lets face it when it comes to  mounting the fans to the radiator if you are stripping screws you probably punctured the radiator as well.


----------



## micropage7 (Jan 12, 2015)

looks nice except the tube and i dunno i dont like plastic backplate


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Jan 12, 2015)

Plastic backplate with giant tower cooler no so cool. Plastic backplate with a small block and pump that weigh next to nothing? Thats a non issue you will never see the backplate either once installed at least this design unlike the corsair and other units like the TT water 2.0 series won't break from wear and tear.


----------



## ez101 (Jan 14, 2015)

Where and when can we buy this?  I can't find it anywhere or any details thanks


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Jan 14, 2015)

Should be any time now technically it launched in December however availability depending on region I have no idea same goes with supply.


----------



## ez101 (Jan 14, 2015)

I recently purchased a define R5.  I puta Nepton 140xl gives great cooling but can get loud (not often). However was thinking to grab the s24 and install it I. The bottom this losing the lower drive cage.  

Anyway if I could get my hands on one j could decide.  Have a couple of weeks left to return the nepton


----------

